# Sunday's Show and Tell  ...7/31/22



## jd56 (Jul 31, 2022)

Tomorrow is the last month of the Summer. 
Damn, I hate the cold!

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## buck hughes (Jul 31, 2022)

head light that has a bright/dim switch


----------



## catfish (Jul 31, 2022)

Got this strange Dayton chain ring....


----------



## HEMI426 (Jul 31, 2022)

Can holder made in Italy, homemade fender ornament.


----------



## lgrinnings (Jul 31, 2022)

I was at the AMCA Yankee Chapter swap yesterday at a stall with some bicycles when an older gentleman approached and began taking pics. He said to myself and the seller that these bicycles were from the era that interested his son. The guy selling the bikes asked if his son would be interested in any of them and he replied, “Possibly.” I then asked, “Oh, what’s your son’s name?” He replied, “Jesse.” The guy selling the bikes said, “Jesse McCauley?” The older gentleman then pulled Jesse’s card out of his wallet at which point I asked, “Do you know who designed that logo and business card?” He didn’t and the answer was, “Me.” We all laughed and talked for a while. I then grabbed a water for Jesse’s dad and we spent some time walking around looking at stuff. We took the selfie below and sent it to Jesse…


----------



## Phattiremike (Jul 31, 2022)

I've been quiet and not posting for a few months due to health issues.  I got back in a trade my 1938 Auto-Cycle double duty, thanks Mark @auto1cycle2 . I also picked up a mid 30's Steelcraft Tricycle restored by Bob Strucil. Thanks to Pete @onecatahula for the transport back to Georgia and the large amber Pearson reflector. - Mike


----------



## 1439Mike (Jul 31, 2022)

Beautiful Autocycle


----------



## HARPO (Jul 31, 2022)

1971 Triumph. I picked this up on Wednesday out on the Island, and finished detailing it on Friday. 100% original!  🙂


----------



## catfish (Jul 31, 2022)

Phattiremike said:


> I've been quiet and not posting for a few months due to health issues.  I got back in a trade my 1938 Auto-Cycle double duty, thanks Mark @auto1cycle2 . I also picked up a mid 30's Steelcraft Tricycle restored by Bob Strucil. Thanks to Pete @onecatahula for the transport back to Georgia and the large amber Pearson reflector. - Mike
> 
> View attachment 1672241



Beautiful Bike! I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## stoney (Jul 31, 2022)

Phattiremike said:


> I've been quiet and not posting for a few months due to health issues.  I got back in a trade my 1938 Auto-Cycle double duty, thanks Mark @auto1cycle2 . I also picked up a mid 30's Steelcraft Tricycle restored by Bob Strucil. Thanks to Pete @onecatahula for the transport back to Georgia and the large amber Pearson reflector. - Mike
> 
> View attachment 1672241
> 
> ...



Beautiful bikes. Get well Mike


----------



## Phattiremike (Jul 31, 2022)

catfish said:


> Beautiful Bike! I hope you are feeling better.



Thank you!


----------



## Phattiremike (Jul 31, 2022)

stoney said:


> Beautiful bikes. Get well Mike



Thank you!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 31, 2022)

Back with the “balloon tire fever!”   Not yet in my hands but super excited about this crusty specimen!   Who manufactured the dual lights and what rear lens should this have?  Thank you to @John for the chain guards.  This Garford employee badge also arrived this week.


----------



## Blue Streak (Jul 31, 2022)

Installed new Robert Dean 1-3/4”x28” smooth tires on my 1892 Axtell safety.


----------



## tacochris (Jul 31, 2022)

My wife’s health has taken a nose dive as if late so my whole life has kind of taken a pause with it and nothing has really moved....
...but someone basically made me take these home for the price of a small hamburger so i guess they count.  Truth be told i didnt want them but they were headed to scrap if i didnt.
Hollywood is actually cleaning up ok and the chrome is awesome under the silver paint.
The 20” montgomery wards is mostly worthless i just took it for the mens persons saddle on it.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 31, 2022)

We went to Whitetrash and Whitewalls yesterday. I brought my 1959 Schwinn Corvette, my daughter was excited to bring her 1994 Power Wheels Corvette. I didn’t win, but she made Top Picks. Best thing is, she actually helped fix up the car.

So…what did we find this week? I’d say her smiles and a trophy 😊


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 31, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Back with the “balloon tire fever!”   Not yet in my hands but super excited about this crusty specimen!   Who manufactured the dual lights and what rear lens should this have?  Thank you to @John for the chain guards.  This Garford employee badge also arrived this week.
> 
> View attachment 1672318
> 
> ...



Front lights are Delta (Warners). I had to have the lenses custom made because these were normally used as tail lights. Model GT 495. V/r Shawn


----------



## kccomet (Jul 31, 2022)

pretty nice 68 runabout


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 31, 2022)

added this lone ranger set to collection on wall


----------



## rickyd (Jul 31, 2022)

Just when I think I’m ok


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 31, 2022)

bicycle larry said:


> added this lone ranger set to collection on wall
> 
> View attachment 1672373
> 
> View attachment 1672375


----------



## tjkajecj (Jul 31, 2022)

1941 Crusty Colson


----------



## HEMI426 (Jul 31, 2022)

Taco Chris I hope your wife feels better, like we all don't already have enough on our plates. Good wishes,prayers and God speed.


----------



## This-nthat (Jul 31, 2022)

Found this Sturmey Archer Sportshift recently. I don’t have a bike for it but can’t leave something like this behind.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 31, 2022)

Found this morning at a antique faire. He said he's had it for over 50 years


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 31, 2022)

4hr drive this morning and snagged 2 new toys..1896-7 













 Barnes white flyer track bike and a nice original paint pierce arrow ..wrong rims and seat cushion frame with the rare goodies..


----------



## Thee (Jul 31, 2022)

Blue Streak said:


> Installed new Robert Dean 1-3/4”x28” smooth tires on my 1892 Axtell safety.
> 
> View attachment 1672314
> 
> ...



That’s just dang neato.


----------



## Thee (Jul 31, 2022)

Nothing extraordinary compared to those treasures but……

I got this cool bell, I think I have to start selling ice cream from my bike 🙂 thank you @Rusty72 

cool siren! Thanks @BFGforme! And some misc from LB Swap! Met @tripple3 there! Nice to meet you!! Happy Sunday!!


----------



## rootesgroup (Jul 31, 2022)

For about $30 of gas and 4 hours of driving (round trip), I was able to buy a nice 1969 Raleigh Twenty for my wife.  She likes it very much.  The seller was a very interesting bloke and I enjoyed a great conversation with him (makes the transaction even better). Note that this is a non-folding machine.


----------



## jammer (Jul 31, 2022)

Another stressful local estate sale purchase, My Dad & I were at the sale 2-1/2 hours before it started but it paid off. A 1979 I think MCS Magnum, will clean up great.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jul 31, 2022)

this stem arrived on my 02 Columbia shaft drive .. first thyme I've seen flavor of this sort .... tasty ..no doubt ... eh!


----------



## Thee (Jul 31, 2022)

rootesgroup said:


> For about $30 of gas and 4 hours of driving (round trip), I was able to buy a nice 1969 Raleigh Twenty for my wife.  She likes it very much.  The seller was a very interesting bloke and I enjoyed a great conversation with him (makes the transaction even better). Note that this is a non-folding machine.
> View attachment 1672586
> View attachment 1672587
> View attachment 1672588










Needs a hinge 🤣 misses wanted to ride this today. Acquired many Sundays ago, against better judgment, it’s actually way cool haha


----------



## ian (Jul 31, 2022)

Crusty Peacock horn. Untested....


----------



## JRE (Jul 31, 2022)

jammer said:


> Another stressful local estate sale purchase, My Dad & I were at the sale 2-1/2 hours before it started but it paid off. A 1979 I think MCS Magnum, will clean up great.View attachment 1672594
> 
> View attachment 1672595
> 
> ...



Nice score I had the exact same 3 peice crank and pedals on my 83 Schwinn Scrambler. Paid $80 for the crank and $35 for the pedals installed


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jul 31, 2022)

Some crusty 30” crossbars. Thanks P.!


----------



## Hastings (Aug 1, 2022)

Picked up a Stearns tandem project. Found it hanging from some guys garage rafters a month ago. Received a very nice selection of nys plates. They are hanging out in the garage case til they make their way back on bikes. Thanks @island schwinn.


----------



## nick tures (Aug 1, 2022)

been looking for one of the taillights for ahwile, thanks @Kramai88 for the stingray frame


----------



## Nashman (Aug 1, 2022)

Phattiremike said:


> I've been quiet and not posting for a few months due to health issues.  I got back in a trade my 1938 Auto-Cycle double duty, thanks Mark @auto1cycle2 . I also picked up a mid 30's Steelcraft Tricycle restored by Bob Strucil. Thanks to Pete @onecatahula for the transport back to Georgia and the large amber Pearson reflector. - Mike
> 
> View attachment 1672241
> 
> ...



Hope you are feeling better Mike. Drink lots of water. Natures Champagne.


----------



## Nashman (Aug 1, 2022)

tacochris said:


> My wife’s health has taken a nose dive as if late so my whole life has kind of taken a pause with it and nothing has really moved....
> ...but someone basically made me take these home for the price of a small hamburger so i guess they count.  Truth be told i didnt want them but they were headed to scrap if i didnt.
> Hollywood is actually cleaning up ok and the chrome is awesome under the silver paint.
> The 20” montgomery wards is mostly worthless i just took it for the mens persons saddle on it.
> ...



Hope your Wife recovers/feels better. Health is wealth. Best wishes from us.


----------



## thom (Aug 1, 2022)

jd56 said:


> Tomorrow is the last month of the Summer.
> Damn, I hate the cold!
> 
> Let's see what classics you've found from the past week.
> ...



I hate 100+ degree weather.


----------



## tacochris (Aug 1, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Hope your Wife recovers/feels better. Health is wealth. Best wishes from us.



Me too bud, me too.  Thanks


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 2, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Hope you are feeling better Mike. Drink lots of water. Natures Champagne.



Thank you!


----------



## 1936PEDALER (Aug 8, 2022)

catfish said:


> Got this strange Dayton chain ring....View attachment 1672228



MEL SHORT IS LOOKING FOR ONE. (THE DAYTON RING)


----------

